# trying to save baby tiel...HELP



## wendreyc (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 1 baby tiel in a clutch of 3 that has something wrong! She looked fine yesterday. late this afternoon she looked very tired not her usual. crop was full and I can see it working. I put her in the brooder. I checker her in about 1 hour and still the same. i took her out and felt her gizzard to make sure it was working as well. I can not feel anything like i should be able to. It is like the gizzard area is either empty (no gizzard) or it is so soft it is indistinguishable from anything else. I have no avian vet in the vacinity. other vets say she will probably just die. they will not see her. They say they do not work on birds particualy small birds. She is so dehydrated! I had to drain the crop as it was not digesting.I put a small amount of pedialite in the crop. and do not know how to rehydrate her as nothing from the crop is getting anywhere! I tried to give a subcutaneous shot of steril saline. it went in and then came right back out the needle hole. what do i do?!? Any help or advice please


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Srtiels has some good info on slow and sour crop on her website,http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html, This might be helpful as well,http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/crop-and-digestive-problems.html.
She also has some pictures that may be helpful on her photobucket, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/Babies in Trouble/

Maybe a good picture of the crop might help as well if you can get one.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be slow crop. I don't have any experience with it myself, but we have an excellent thread at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514 with links that discuss different types of digestion problems and what to do about them.

Draining the crop was a good idea and so was the pedialyte. This article is particularly relevant and mentions Alka Seltzer: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html

This article talks about dehydration: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/crop-and-digestive-problems.html The sub-Q fluids might be what you really need, but I'm not qualified to help with them. However this picture shows the best place to inject it: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=injection-site-for-fluids.jpg


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. I'm going to move this thread to the breeding forum. The experienced handfeeders are more likely to see it there.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Since the local vets won't help you, is it possible to find someone else nearby who might have experience in these problems? Like a breeder or a pet store that emphasizes birds, or even a wildlife rehabilitator or the bird department at a zoo.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You mentioned that you tried to give subcue fluids. Have you had experience doing this in a bird before? Also, it would be helpful if you could tell us what kind of supplies and technique you are using -- for example, what gauge needle and where you attempted the injection. I have only ever given subcues to rats, so please understand that this is only a guess, but if you're having problems with it leaking back out, I wonder if either you didn't get far enough under the skin, or if your needle was too large for the baby. I hope you can find something to help your little one!


----------



## wendreyc (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses...she is still alive(not doing well) unfortunately The few aviculturist out here do not have any help. Zoos are too far away( am in the middle of Kansas now. I went to the closest upco and got the smallest needle I could find(ones used for puppy shots) and sterile saline solution. I actually used the same site suggested to me to find the place to inject. I injected just under the skin. I have no experience injecting but have no choice...I am including pictures as requested. as you can see the crop is contracting and working fine. there is still pedialite in it from yesterday. so movement through GI must be minimal to none...wait! A dropping!!! maybe this is good! it is very dark green. Still completely emaciated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm posting from my phone so in advance excuse any typos.

My first thought in looking at the pix is she needs a crip bra. Info in how to make and use one is in the stiky/top section of the breeder section.

Go to the grocery store and get coconut WATER...it is better for hydration and can be used Sub-Q.

So the game plan is a crop bra and Sub-Q with coconut water until you get the GI tract moving. The dark poop you noticed is full of bacteria from slow movement in the GI. Once you get movement feed a small amount of formula (crop bra stull on fir several day to a week or more) WITH the spice remedy mixed into each feesing. Note...if you don't have all rhe spices just garlic POWDER will do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Corection in the above crip ahould be crop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendreyc (Dec 4, 2011)

You are such a blessing! Thank you for taking the time to respond when it probably was not convenient for you to do so! I have been busy following your instructions so it has taken me awhile to respond. She is still alive (amazingly)! I could do everything but the coconut water. I can not get that for another few minutes as I am not in town just yet. She has had two more droppings since this morning at 4:30. I am hoping things will turn around soon!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ah i hope she will be ok hun xx


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's some more info on sub-Q fluids that srtiels posted elsewhere:

You get leakage with Sub-Q when trying to inject to much fluid...and it MUST be in the loose area of skin and TOWARD the back/tail end or the bird. In injecting aiming towards the front of the bird will hit an abdominal air sac and the bird is dead in a second from fluid/drowning.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow....how the baby doing?
great info all


----------

